# Cookware why not BAKEWARE?



## Julio (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello,

I was looking around and noticed that there's not forum topic on bakeware.

So why not?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 3, 2010)

Baking is a type of cooking.  Bakeware, cookware, sauteware, fryware, and don't forget silverware.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL on the silverware!  I guess, Julio, we thought it would fall under cookware.  We'll look into changing the forum title.


----------



## Julio (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank YOU!

What I meant was that since cookware ( pots, pans, skillets... ) have it's own forum. I thought that bakeware ( cookie sheets, stone, glass... ) should have it's own.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 3, 2010)

I think for now it will all fall under cookware.  When things get too divided the site is harder to navigate.  We've got a LOT of forums as it is.  We're all ears to these things.  If you ever have any other questions, please ask.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 3, 2010)

kitchenelf said:


> .....When things get too divided the site is harder to navigate. We've got a LOT of forums as it is.....


 
I agree wholeheartedly!!  I was a little shocked when I first signed on here at the number of forums.  Not sure I ever remember seeing a discussion forum that had more forums.  In fact, there might be some merit in considering reducing the number of forums??


----------



## Alix (Jan 3, 2010)

Randy, I have found if you visit regularly that using the New Post button is VERY handy.


----------



## Julio (Jan 3, 2010)

If you ask me why I joined DC I would have to say because of the number of forums and how everything is nicely divided into it's own forum.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2010)

Julio said:


> If you ask me why I joined DC I would have to say because of the number of forums and how everything is nicely divided into it's own forum.



I like our forums too.  There could be more...there could be less.  What we have was thought out.  Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## sear (Jan 4, 2010)

considering theres only one post about everyother day in the cookware forum. 

adding another i think will make it less likely people will receive responses


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 21, 2010)

*bakeware*

I think bakeware is included in the "cookware" title. I mean, baking is some kind of cooking right?


----------

